# MedCorp Shutsdown



## PotatoMedic (Dec 9, 2013)

4000 ems emploiees laid off as MedCorp shuts down.

http://firegeezer.com/2013/12/08/ohio-ems-provider-goes-belly-up/


----------



## Christopher (Dec 9, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> 4000 ems emploiees laid off as MedCorp shuts down.
> 
> http://firegeezer.com/2013/12/08/ohio-ems-provider-goes-belly-up/



A number were laid off in our area. The employees seem to universally blame this on management ("shady" is the most common adjective used).


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 9, 2013)

oops, wrong company


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 9, 2013)

*Two months into a 5 year contract, private company closes its doors*



> County officials received information on December 7, 2013 that FirstMed EMS was shutting down operations in several states including Ohio, Kentucky and Virginia.
> 
> FirstMed EMS has been operating in Bertie County since October 1, 2013.  After a lengthy request for proposal process, FirstMed EMS was chosen to fulfill a 5-year contract with the County for EMS services.


http://www.wvec.com/home/Statement-from-Bertie-County-235122981.html

just wow


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 9, 2013)

DrParasite said:


> oops, wrong company



Actually if your other thread is what you're talking about, same umbrella for both operations


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 9, 2013)

They share a parent company that closed.  Sounds like a lawsuit is brewing due to how they shut down.  Sounds like they were supposed to give 60 days notice due to federal labour lawa. And didn't.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 9, 2013)

Related threads merged.


----------



## looker (Dec 10, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> They share a parent company that closed.  Sounds like a lawsuit is brewing due to how they shut down.  Sounds like they were supposed to give 60 days notice due to federal labour lawa. And didn't.



They declared bankruptcy with intent to liquidate everything. So what lawsuit will do any good? I do wonder how the hell does a company with 4k employee just shutdown without trying to restructure their business.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 10, 2013)

Well when you liquidate I believe the money goes to creditors.  It could possibly turn the employees into "creditors.". Honestly I have no idea.


----------



## looker (Dec 10, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> Well when you liquidate I believe the money goes to creditors.  It could possibly turn the employees into "creditors.". Honestly I have no idea.



Yes employees become creditors. However secure creditors get highest priority. It will also likely mean that ambulance prices might drop for some time as selling so many ambulance will take time even with other agency buying much more to meet the demand for service.


----------



## VA Transport EMT (Dec 10, 2013)

well this was my company. Honestly it was a surprise that we went bankrupt, not a surprise that we shutdown. Unfortunately for the patients and my coworkers, First Med lacked quality vehicles that constantly broke down. The local media wvec is quoting ObamaCare for the shutdown, which only pays $45 per dialysis which used to be around $300. I'll try t keep yall informed


----------



## Christopher (Dec 10, 2013)

VA Transport EMT said:


> well this was my company. Honestly it was a surprise that we went bankrupt, not a surprise that we shutdown. Unfortunately for the patients and my coworkers, First Med lacked quality vehicles that constantly broke down. The local media wvec is quoting ObamaCare for the shutdown, which only pays $45 per dialysis which used to be around $300. I'll try t keep yall informed



It would be an amazing coup de grace for FirstMed and EEF to duck their mismanagement by claiming Obama for all of their woes.


----------



## VA Transport EMT (Dec 10, 2013)

Christopher said:


> It would be an amazing coup de grace for FirstMed and EEF to duck their mismanagement by claiming Obama for all of their woes.


you got that right. A few months prior (June), a large group of employees were fired after asking where the company funds go.


----------



## jlw (Dec 10, 2013)

This was my full-time job. We had crews on the road and a crew working a special event.


----------



## dixie_flatline (Dec 10, 2013)

Christopher said:


> It would be an amazing coup de grace for FirstMed and EEF to duck their mismanagement by claiming Obama for all of their woes.



Especially considering ACA (Obamacare) has only been in effect since Oct 1...


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 10, 2013)

My wife's former employer did that once, called everyone at HQ in on Friday to tell them everything was OK, then Monday AM the windows were boarded up and the building empty.

 Then six months later they offered her a job again.

……………………….h34r:……………...


----------

